# My boys turned out to be himmi!



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I was hoping theyd turn but wasnt positive they would. Checking on the today, it looks like all 4 boys are himmis! And other awesome news it looks like one of the pew females is gonna be himmi after all as well!!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

What a cute little guy! How old is he? I was thinking of trying for some siamese/himis out of my colorpoint buck, and I wondered when you could identify the pointed babies.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

my guys are about 5-6 weeks old


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

CONGRATS! :thumbuo


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> CONGRATS! :thumbuo


Thank you!!!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

My himmi female 

Jenna









And 2 boys

Sam









Leon


----------

